

Ask HN: Modern Java tutorials? - OwlHuntr

I have to, unfortunately, plunge into the world of academic Java development. I am wondering if there are any modern Java tutorials akin to _why's ruby or python the hard way. I just don't want to read oracle docs solely.
======
squidsoup
In my experience most of the best Java learning resources are books - I got
the most out of Joshua Bloch's Effective Java Second Edition which assumes
some familiarity with the language. Bruce Eckel's Thinking in Java is an
excellent introductory approach, particularly if you're new to OO, but you
could probably give it a miss.

I don't know if it would apply to your development situation, but also
consider investigating other JVM languages like Clojure and Scala - these two
languages probably represent the future of the platform.

~~~
ashconnor
I own Thinking in Java and it's definitely better than Deitel, Big Java and
Java Java Java.

If fact it's not just a great book on Java but on OO programming in general.

The only negative is, at least in the printed book, the code isn't highlighted
in anyway. I assume this was done to keep printing costs down. Deitel on the
other hand is very nicely printed.

